# PR Migration from India to Canada



## Aswinmenonv (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello Friends, 

Am planning to migrate from India to Canada through PR application. And am working in a Big 4 company right now. Is there an option for me to try for an internal job posting and migrate to Canada ?


----------



## Sagar_Ind2Cad (Aug 10, 2021)

Yes, you need to convince your employer to get Work permit for you and then once you spend at least 1 year in Canada you can apply for PR from there itself under Canadian Experience Class (CEC)


----------

